# CWN - Crown Resorts



## Chumplybum (30 April 2008)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone is following this company??? I've had a look for the CWN - Crown Limited discussion but there doesn't appear to be any in the forums.


----------



## mshepherd (26 May 2008)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Bad:
- Large Casino's e.g. MGM grand reported 30% profit loss Q108. 
- Economic slowdown pushing away gamblers more than anticipated (not recession proof)

Good:
- bad news already priced in?
- Crown has focused on 'local' casino's. ones that do not bank on the foreign high rollers, but the locals instead. i.e. pitsburg and one on the outskirt of Vegas, may prove to be a winning strategy with high oil prices grounding planes.
- Commsecs Analyst research states the Macau (China) venture is "POSITIVE"
- Macau surpassed entire Nevada (incl. vegas) as the world's largest gambling market in 2007.
- The Crown Macau is now the largest casino in the world in terms of betting volume.
- China Olympics to boost Macau further.
- Macau government’s recent restriction to limit competition in Macau via no new gaming licenses or land allocated to casinos.
- Commsec valued at $14.07 in Feb, currently at about $10.65, possible re-value higher.
- Higher lows since march


----------



## bloomy88 (23 October 2008)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Yeah I like the look of crown for the future. I really think it could establish itself as a blue chip share. At the moment it's share price is $6.65 which I think is a bargain considering it has 7.4% dividend yield.

Any one else have any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Dowdy (24 October 2008)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

This share will fall alot when asia starts feeling the credit crunch - most of the high rollers are from asian countries so when they stop coming in, so do profits.

$5 or under, it'll probably go


----------



## bloomy88 (6 November 2008)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Read some news on crown in the fin review yesterday.
Apparently China is going to lift travel restrictions to Macau in the near future which in turn should increase revenue at Crown's Macau casino.
I believe this is a positive sign for Crown.
Im hoping the market will continue to crash, currently down 160 points, and crown shares will get back down to $6. they are currently at approx $7.

Cheers


----------



## JTLP (5 February 2009)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Is this a potential longtermer for the grandkids?

Crown have recently announced a SPP (well actually on the 20th of Jan) for $100 mil (from memory) at a price of $4.95 per share. Nice bit of shoring up capital etc etc

Now...Crown are already on a pretty decent yield and the business is pretty much a guaranteed winner (gambling etc) but they did refinance about 1.6 bil worth of debt 2 months ago (probably this capital raise is a nice injection). They have also constructed a 3rd hotel in my hometown and just above there is a comment re: Crown venturing into Macau.

What are people's thoughts on zi old CWN?


----------



## lilylou (13 March 2009)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Does anyone have any thoughts on this stock as long term and whether the SPP at $4.95 per share (max. $5K) is a goer??
thks
(a newbie to stock market)


----------



## apreece (13 March 2009)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



lilylou said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this stock as long term and whether the SPP at $4.95 per share (max. $5K) is a goer??
> thks
> (a newbie to stock market)




Me too - am interested in hearing different opinions, not toooo technical .. pls..  .. have been getting conflicting advice from colleagues, .. thank you


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 December 2009)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Victorian Parliament this week passed legislation allowing Crown to expand the number of tables from 350 to 500, an increase of 43%, with essentially little in return from Crown.

A (negative) article from the Age today:

http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/politics/in-victoria-the-house-takes-all-20091209-kjyb.html


----------



## wade (29 June 2010)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

No talk on CWN for a while here's my technical analysis, there seems to be strong support around the $7.50 to $7.40 area (see price table), this down trend from Oct 09 to date seems to be an accumulation period or an Elliott 2nd wave of a long term motive wave (Red).

This support has held up nicely in recent weeks compared to the XAO and has been tested a few times so it looks strong in my opinion.

My wave theory analysis looks like we are starting a wave II (Blue) after finishing a wave C(Blue) and this could be the start of another motive wave III (red) of a longer term trend. The daily chart looks like wave 2 (black) could be about to end. (Currently in wave C purple)

I am new to the game and any opinoins on my analysis would be appreciated, especially concerning my elliott wave labeling etc. I bought into this stock a few weeks ago for a medium to long term hold. Stop loss weekly close below $7.40 or if price moves below $7.30 at any time.

If my analysis is correct we should see a strong wave 3 (red) of the longer term uptrend forming, and if you believe Gann's 50% rule it suggests price could move to or above $12.60 in the long term before wave IV(red) begins. If we dont see any negative suprise concerning CWN in coming months the next wave I (blue) could end at about $9 - $10.

Otherwise perhaps a double or triple three is forming if this is the case i still think the strong support at 7.40 to 7.50 will hold.


----------



## wade (29 June 2010)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

On second look i think the correction is a triple 3, zig zag, flat and triangle. In that case its likely price will test 7.50 again before continuing. Long term outlook is the same.


----------



## Buckfont (29 June 2010)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



wade said:


> On second look i think the correction is a triple 3, zig zag, flat and triangle. In that case its likely price will test 7.50 again before continuing. Long term outlook is the same.




Nice graphs wade, it`s all gobblygook. I want to know when they will they hit the jackpot. I do hold a small amt. and sometimes wonder why, for their pissey .18c div and 60% franking why bother.


----------



## JTLP (4 October 2011)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Crown are nearing the end of a pretty big share buy back...whether it's a timely one remains to be seen. Big drops from $9...economic uncertainty won't do them any favours and with gambling being about disposable income (for most people anyway) they'll be pretty pressed to throw good numbers in their financials.


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 April 2012)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Interesting article:



> Packer's Cons Press last increased its Crown stake in October, and under the takeovers code is allowed to add up to 3 per cent of its holding in any six-month period without triggering the need to have a formal bid on the table.
> 
> That means Packer could legally take his holding in Crown above 50 per cent by October, making it a Cons Press subsidiary and having unchallengeable control. *Normally that would mean a downgrading of the share price, because there is no premium for control - but any investor in Crown who was expecting a full and generous offer from a member of the Packer family would have to be an extreme optimist.*




http://www.smh.com.au/business/crown-prince-packer-could-be-king-by-christmas-20120412-1wwlp.html


----------



## StevieY (14 November 2012)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.sharecafe.com.au/fnarena_news.asp?a=AV&ai=25061

Still no info if the NSW Barangaroo Casino plan is going to go ahead, and what are the chances of a takeover of Echo? Regulatory hurdles galore in both instances? 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 November 2012)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



StevieY said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://www.sharecafe.com.au/fnarena_news.asp?a=AV&ai=25061
> 
> ...




I don't see a takeover of Echo happening. Packer just wanted it for the NSW licence held by The Star. But now the government is of the view that one licence means one premises, so the plan appears to be to end the exclusivity in 2019 and allow Packer to build his own in 2019.


----------



## StevieY (16 November 2012)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



Tyler Durden said:


> I don't see a takeover of Echo happening. Packer just wanted it for the NSW licence held by The Star. But now the government is of the view that one licence means one premises, so the plan appears to be to end the exclusivity in 2019 and allow Packer to build his own in 2019.




Thought Packer would hedge his bets (all pun intended) by obtaining bipartisan political approval for Crown's Barangaroo. Yes, here are regulatory hurdles but that plan marks the crucial first step for the project and lessens the chance that Crown might try to take over Echo, (they have a 10% stake don't they?) but they are still seeking regulatory permission to increase it to 25 per cent. Perhaps to somewhat warn off other predators and future competitors? 

However, surely he won't be just sitting around till 2019 when Echo's license runs out...

Also, mate of mine just came back from Macau. He was very impressed with what's going on there and if Packer believes that the huge numbers of middle / upper middle class Chinese Gambling Tourists flocking our way (Sydney being preferred tourist spot based on the iconic bridge and opera house) then surely he wants to get in, and quick. 

Just a thought...

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## mark299 (21 December 2012)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

CWN has increased steadily over the last 5 months. I had only invested a small amount of my portfolio in it, thinking back i should have considered it more.


----------



## notting (21 December 2012)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



StevieY said:


> Also, mate of mine just came back from Macau. He was very impressed with what's going on there and if Packer believes that the huge numbers of middle / upper middle class Chinese Gambling Tourists flocking our way (Sydney being preferred tourist spot based on the iconic bridge and opera house) then surely he wants to get in, and quick.



The only way to get in a quick is to get Echo.
Players bluff!!!!!!!!


----------



## notting (20 February 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

The market seems to be asleep on this one today.
MPEO had a shocker on a positive day on the Nazdaq due to word that Macau did not happen this year!!
If Chinese are concerned about a crack down on corruption their not going to be running to Macau to launder their money.
Chances are Authorities have placed people in the casinos to catch laundering and other subversive activities and the word is out.
I haven't heard anything in the Ausi media yet.
Went short at the open.
http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/mpel


----------



## notting (7 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*





Continuing the theme of a *bad New Year in Macau*
Whilst CWN australia is sitting high, it's slightly bigger brother on the Nasdac is still looking to correct or go bearish.
May fill it's gap on weak volume then another and more lasting smack down if it gets past support at 19 with attitude.
Will be looking to fatten up on the CWN short.


----------



## notting (8 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Stopped out.
I think it's still there but lots of hype to keep it running and they grew 11% in Feb which is much less than what's been happening but still pretty stella.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

It's still gangbusters here.

A chart of CWN over the last 12 months.






gg


----------



## notting (13 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Mainland Chinese influx prompts Macau to mull visitor cap.
HHHmmm money walks?

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1189367/mainland-chinese-influx-prompts-macau-mull-visitor-cap


----------



## skc (13 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



notting said:


> Stopped out.
> I think it's still there but lots of hype to keep it running and they grew 11% in Feb which is much less than what's been happening but still pretty stella.




I had a couple of signals to pair TTS and TAH against CWN which used to perform quite well. But the stock's characteristics have changed substantially with TTS / TAH being yield plays while CWN is all about China-facing and Macau money. It just didn't seem to make sense going short CWN on its momentum.


----------



## notting (14 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Yes till now the trend has been the other way.
What got my short interest was the idea of building a huge loss making  hotel to kind of bribe the NSW gov to give CWN a leg up.
That's a big elephant.
CWN in Melbourne only became manageable when Kerry strung up a deal to get out of having to build the second hotel
 tower.

But yeah,  Macau carries the day, but the case is building.
About face 

http://www.cnbc.com/id/100549663

Not forgetting what happened to Vegas during the GFC.


----------



## Huskar (14 March 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

This is a very amateurish view but I think Macau might face short term hiccups as well. With the incoming Chinese government emphasis on cleaning up corruption I have read that this means a lot less money flowing into Macau/Hong Kong at least while the authorities try to crack down.  

I can't see it being a long term thing tho..

Shorting gamblers is always a gamble


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 May 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Jumped in at $12.71 today. I am betting on Crown getting approval for Barangaroo.


----------



## Tyler Durden (23 June 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

PWC report (paid for by EGP) reckons CWN's Barangaroo proposal would bring in only an additional 10,000 visitors to Sydney each year:



> The tourism boost to NSW from James Packer's proposed $1 billion hotel and casino at Barangaroo has been put at an extra 10,000 visitors a year, well short of the billionaire's claim it would ''draw millions of visitors to Sydney''.
> 
> The finding, in a confidential PricewaterhouseCoopers report obtained by Fairfax Media, suggests the total tourism impact of the proposed Crown Sydney resort would be an increase of only 0.04 per cent.
> 
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/star-looks-beyond-pyrmont-20130622-2opgf.html


----------



## Tyler Durden (4 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

CWN out-bids EGP for second casino in NSW. Both companies were put into trading halt prior to the announcement today:



> A second casino is set to open in Sydney from 2019 after James Packer’s plans for a $1.5 billion hotel and gambling resort at Barangaroo received NSW government backing.
> 
> NSW Premier Barry O’Farrell said the proposal for Crown's hotel and gambling resort at Barangaroo could proceed to "stage three" of the assessment, but it was not yet a licence to build.




http://www.smh.com.au/business/pack...-to-proceed-to-next-stage-20130704-2pdrv.html


----------



## DJG (5 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

Does anybody know if the regulator/authority who approves the plan is relying on Packers 'word' when it comes to keeping it as a 'high roller only' type casino. Or is it by law/contract he will be refined to X amount of pokies machines?

I remember seeing a news report and one of the top brass at Echo mentioned he will obviously state it's a 'high roller only' type casino, then 3 or so years down the track all of a sudden the joint is filled with pokie machines, much like Melbourne Crown.

What's everyone's take on it? Do you reckon he'll deceive and burn them?


----------



## Tyler Durden (5 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

I think they are pretty ok with keeping poker machines out of it.

The 'VIP' condition should be in legislation/regulations, but it is how it is _defined_ that will be important. I've read 'VIP' to mean a person only needs to sign up to be a member, or someone who plays $20 on roulette, or the traditional high roller who us peasants never see.


----------



## banco (5 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



DJG said:


> Does anybody know if the regulator/authority who approves the plan is relying on Packers 'word' when it comes to keeping it as a 'high roller only' type casino. Or is it by law/contract he will be refined to X amount of pokies machines?
> 
> I remember seeing a news report and one of the top brass at Echo mentioned he will obviously state it's a 'high roller only' type casino, then 3 or so years down the track all of a sudden the joint is filled with pokie machines, much like Melbourne Crown.
> 
> What's everyone's take on it? Do you reckon he'll deceive and burn them?




No doubt it will be in regulations but Packer only needs one more Premier in his pocket (he's already got one) to get the rules changed and no way they get changed back.


----------



## DJG (6 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

What happens when Packer provides the NSW Government an ultimatum, something along the lines of, "I can't meet those guaranteed payments to you as we underestimated how much income from the high rollers we would receive, therefore we need pokies machines otherwise thousands of employees will lose their jobs here" - Put's the blame game back on the NSW Gov't. If NSW Gov't don't give them the pokies machines and will 'inevitably' send those employees out of work, or they look bad and hand out more pokies machine licenses, lose lose for them. - I suppose most governments are very short sighted and will worry about the consequences down the track when they arise.

That's my  anyway..


----------



## Tyler Durden (6 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



DJG said:


> What happens when Packer provides the NSW Government an ultimatum, something along the lines of, "I can't meet those guaranteed payments to you as we underestimated how much income from the high rollers we would receive, therefore we need pokies machines otherwise thousands of employees will lose their jobs here" - Put's the blame game back on the NSW Gov't. If NSW Gov't don't give them the pokies machines and will 'inevitably' send those employees out of work, or they look bad and hand out more pokies machine licenses, lose lose for them. - I suppose most governments are very short sighted and will worry about the consequences down the track when they arise.
> 
> That's my  anyway..




Good point. But I suppose it wouldn't be the first company to hold the government ransom like that...*cough* Holden *cough*


----------



## DJG (6 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



Tyler Durden said:


> Good point. But I suppose it wouldn't be the first company to hold the government ransom like that...*cough* Holden *cough*




I'm sure there will be plenty more to come also! It'll be interesting to see how it plays out nonetheless


----------



## banco (6 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

If you read the fine print the whole thing is a con job by O'Farrell and Packer.  Yes they can't offer pokies but they will be able to offer an unlimited number of electronic roulette, blackjack etc. gaming machines.  I'm sure high rollers really go in for tacky electronic roulette games.

The whole thing looks dodgy as hell.  A billionaire tells the State Government what he wants and he gets it.  I think O'Farrell would have thrown in a blowjob if Packer had asked.


----------



## DJG (6 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



banco said:


> The whole thing looks dodgy as hell.  A billionaire tells the State Government what he wants and he gets it.  I think O'Farrell would have thrown in a blowjob if Packer had asked.




I think you've summed up anything further I may of said! So true!!


----------



## Tyler Durden (6 July 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



banco said:


> If you read the fine print the whole thing is a con job by O'Farrell and Packer.  Yes they can't offer pokies but they will be able to offer an unlimited number of electronic roulette, blackjack etc. gaming machines.  I'm sure high rollers really go in for tacky electronic roulette games.
> 
> The whole thing looks dodgy as hell.  A billionaire tells the State Government what he wants and he gets it.  I think O'Farrell would have thrown in a blowjob if Packer had asked.




And that's why it was such a no-brainer to dump Echo shares for Crown shares.


----------



## banco (3 August 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

O'Farrell does as he's told once again:

James Packer wants energy-intensive VIP gaming rooms at his luxury Sydney casino exempted from standard measures of green performance, casting doubt on claims Barangaroo will be a ''world leader in sustainability''.

Mr Packer's company Crown says methods used to assess the environmental ratings of other buildings at Barangaroo should not apply to the high-roller gaming areas, because the lighting and special air conditioning in smoking areas will require a huge amount of power.

A government panel that assessed Crown's bid, headed by former banker David Murray, recommended the exemption be granted, and the casino instead adopt ''world's best practice'' for VIP gaming facilities.

The state government is finalising its deal with Crown for the $1.5 billion hotel-casino aimed at wealthy Asian and domestic high rollers.
Advertisement

A spokeswoman for Premier Barry O'Farrell said existing methods for measuring green performance were ''not designed for casinos'' and the Crown proposal would likely be subject to a different method.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/prop...-barangaroo-20130802-2r4ul.html#ixzz2atf9jTEa


----------



## Tyler Durden (3 August 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



banco said:


> O'Farrell does as he's told once again:
> 
> James Packer wants energy-intensive VIP gaming rooms at his luxury Sydney casino exempted from standard measures of green performance, casting doubt on claims Barangaroo will be a ''world leader in sustainability''.
> 
> ...




One law for the rich; another law for the rest of us.


----------



## DJG (4 August 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

This is just the start of the puppet show!


----------



## rbgmauq (5 August 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

A break above 13.50 could move the stock to 15.765 in six months. MACD is in the positive territory and RSI is increasing to 63.8, according to http://au.stoxline.com/q_au.php?symbol=cwn&c=ax


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



rbgmauq said:


> A break above 13.50 could move the stock to 15.765 in six months. MACD is in the positive territory and RSI is increasing to 63.8, according to http://au.stoxline.com/q_au.php?symbol=cwn&c=ax




Testing resistance at old highs.

MACD RSI and Stochastic don't mean a great deal at these levels as they are simply reflecting past positive price action.
as we know we are only looking to use oscillators when they indicate a pull back and a continuation of an established trend.
Divergence maybe handy and Stochastic could be useful if ranging. 
Break of resistance could be positive if a retest held


----------



## Boggo (5 August 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*

From this view the jury is still out on CWN...

(click to expand)


----------



## Tyler Durden (2 September 2013)

*Re: CWN - Crown Limited*



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## System (10 November 2013)

On November 4th, 2013, Crown Limited changed its name to Crown Resorts Limited.


----------



## piggybank (13 December 2013)

Discussions with Victorian Government - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=CWN&E=ASX&N=399857


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 December 2013)

Interesting. I sold out of this about a month ago, not because I think it's a bad prospect, but at the time I thought the SP would go down along with the general market. If the SP goes down enough, I may buy back in.


----------



## piggybank (29 December 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Interesting. I sold out of this about a month ago, not because I think it's a bad prospect, but at the time I thought the SP would go down along with the general market. If the SP goes down enough, I may buy back in.




It looks like it may yet create a new ATH!!


----------



## kingink (20 October 2014)

Hi guys novice here haha... I'm looking into this one. 

Revenue seems good as always with the hotel/gambling industry, however crowns financials look a bit out of line with how much they are pulling in. Lots of liabilities and debt etc etc

Do people see this now as a time to buy or run to the hills?


----------



## JTLP (17 December 2014)

So what's up with Crown?

I liked the look of these guys a few years back, but it seems to have hit a steady decline from its peak (33%) to today.

Is it the slowdown in metals + oil = less Chinese money = less money pumped in to tourism & casino's = less money for Crown?

That's a long bow/fundamental link that I can see.


----------



## VSntchr (17 December 2014)

JTLP said:


> So what's up with Crown?
> 
> I liked the look of these guys a few years back, but it seems to have hit a steady decline from its peak (33%) to today.
> 
> ...




Impact on VIP revenue from the Macau JV as anti-corruption measures are implemented. Now there is also talk of contagion potentially affecting Australian VIP rev.


----------



## skc (17 December 2014)

JTLP said:


> So what's up with Crown?
> 
> I liked the look of these guys a few years back, but it seems to have hit a steady decline from its peak (33%) to today.
> 
> ...




Not that long a bow at all. Gaming volume in Macau has been declining for some time even before the recent oil collapse. 

The Chinese anti-corruption spree is having some real impact on the hospitality business... luxury wine sales are down, while 5-star hotels are begging to be re-rated down so government offcials can stay there.


----------



## JTLP (17 December 2014)

skc said:


> Not that long a bow at all. Gaming volume in Macau has been declining for some time even before the recent oil collapse.
> 
> The Chinese anti-corruption spree is having some real impact on the hospitality business... luxury wine sales are down, while 5-star hotels are begging to be re-rated down so government offcials can stay there.




Thanks Value Snatcher and SKC - appreciate the feedback.  

I always look at gaming stocks with an ethical lens and an investment one. I see potential in gaming long term (these guys work their way with each government) but the ethical side suggests people get hurt way too often via gaming. 

Hmmm time to ponder I guess?


----------



## skc (17 December 2014)

JTLP said:


> Thanks Value Snatcher and SKC - appreciate the feedback.
> 
> I always look at gaming stocks with an ethical lens and an investment one. I see potential in gaming long term (these guys work their way with each government) but the ethical side suggests people get hurt way too often via gaming.
> 
> Hmmm time to ponder I guess?




There are few thousand stocks on the ASX. There are may be 10 gaming stocks. So if ethics is of concern then let it be. There are plenty of other fishes in the pond.


----------



## piggybank (21 January 2015)

Daily Update:-

​


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2015)

Crown showing off a Morning Star candle pattern at completion of todays trading. Possibly a turning point in the trend with the coincidence of additional share volume for the three candle formation. Remember the stock has been downtrending for a year. Chart exclusive to Aussie Stocks Forums.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 February 2015)

Nice development for anyone who had the guts to pull the trigger Jan. 23. Mr. Market killed my enthusiasm awhile before then so not a holder disappointingly.


----------



## djones (21 February 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Crown showing off a Morning Star candle pattern at completion of todays trading. Possibly a turning point in the trend with the coincidence of additional share volume for the three candle formation. Remember the stock has been downtrending for a year. Chart exclusive to Aussie Stocks Forums.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61263




Awesome work Wysiwyg!


----------



## piggybank (23 February 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Nice development for anyone who had the guts to pull the trigger Jan. 23. Mr. Market killed my enthusiasm awhile before then so not a holder disappointingly.
> View attachment 61648




Hi Wysiwyg,

Don't worry - your not the first and you won't be the last to have done that. Did you have it show up on a scan or just looking through some of the betting stocks? Or are you a candlestick pattern convert.

Regards
PB


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 February 2015)

PB, Just flicking through stocks and spotted.


----------



## ldc12 (18 May 2015)

Hi All,

First time posting.

Haver been looking at crown for some months now. It has declined over that period but I am very keen on the 5-8 year prospects of the company. Yes they are having some issues in Maccau but these are or have already been factored in with the drop.

Really liking the upgrade in Perth, the potential in Sri Lanka and the talk of moving into Japan, Vietnam and a couple of others.

Just wanted everyones opion as a long ter. Im looking to start to build my holding over the next 18 months.

Thanks


----------



## notting (18 May 2015)

Got way ahead of itself and was never worth $20. So the drop was a factor in it was getting back to where it should have been if Maccau was going to continue to be the worlds largest Chinese laundry.

Maccau was the only great asset it had the rest are average and management have decided to go on a spending spree.  Like the overpriced low return venture being undertaken in Sydney. 
There are now too many casinos all over the world.

I wouldn't be getting too excited about CWN.  They will need to raise capital to fund all these ventures they are undertaking.  May be interesting at $6 or if China eases up on its crack down on money laundering.


----------



## jbocker (20 May 2015)

ldc12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time posting.
> 
> ...




I am very familiar with Crown Perth, and on the edge of a reasonable membership level, my wife is on a Pearl membership for a few years. As customers I am appalled at the treatment we receive by the management, and the monopoly that have over the market in Perth is outrageous. The noticeable decline in service and entertainment indicates to me the level of poor business it must be suffering. I have requested on four separate occasions to discuss matters with them - _'I will get a supervisor to contact you'_ is the response and I haven't seen nor heard anything.
I have travelled to Crown Melbourne and the consideration of our status from Perth is almost entirely ignored unless you make demands. I hear it is the same for Melbourne membership coming to Perth.
By comparison I have been flown to other states and accommodated by other casinos and treated like royalty by comparison.
I see now they have Crownbet, but do you think that is linked to your membership. Would seem like a good thing to do.
I had considered buying Crown shares (since I do a bit of business there  ) BUT I am not interested in backing something so shoddy in service as that is an indicator of shoddy business.


----------



## jbocker (13 August 2015)

Packer has quit as CEO! 
Cripes I didn't get a few dollars on that with Crownbet.

Must have been time to shuffle the Pack(er).


----------



## skc (16 June 2016)

CWN up a fair bit on James Packer's grand plan.

Rumour has it that Leonardo DiCaprio planted the idea in James' head thru inception to breakup his Father's gaming empire...


----------



## notting (16 June 2016)

The property was always going to be a thorn in the side.
Kerry managed to weezle out of the second tower in Melbourne.
It seems that to get the go ahead for state governments for Casinos you have to build towering hotels that don't give you much of a return.
Solution - carve them off just before inner city apartments look to be about to topple.
Interesting way to fund the ambitious Sydney build.
Wonder if the casino part will take up the old Maquarie model and charge massive management fees for the hotels.


----------



## Miner (17 October 2016)

I was hoping to see some interactions on this thread after CWN people  held by Government of China . 
Funny enough even there is one Executive VP (top dollar executive) West Newspaper reported as workers to mellow down. Market punished lesser than I was expecting . CWN said a polite comment on ASX that they are investigating. We know all how businesses are run in China and Indonesia when dealing with government. Not long ago Rio Tinto senior executive was held in China and Rio denounced any knowledge. We probably see similar disclaimer from Rio.
Funny enough Fat prophets has speculated to buy this even at this moment with a hope gambling a business of CWN so what is wrong on gambling on them.
I am watching to further disclosure and if there is any opportunity to buy this after another 10% drop. 
Not a betting man even I do buy lotto with a limit. 
Any investor or speculator to comment on how CWN could go ?


----------



## notting (17 October 2016)

Bottom line is that the Chinese will not allow you to make money in their country.
They will suck you in, make you build and invest and create businesses and give them all your technology then they will find a way of stealing it from you.


----------



## Miner (17 October 2016)

notting said:


> Bottom line is that the Chinese will not allow you to make money in their country.
> They will suck you in, make you build and invest and create businesses and give them all your technology then they will find a way of stealing it from you.




Notting
You are on the money.
You know who taught them so ? We Aussies indeed when gladly offering them education without any entrance test for quick money. They will bite us soon too.


----------



## CanOz (17 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Notting
> You are on the money.
> You know who taught them so ? We Aussies indeed when gladly offering them education without any entrance test for quick money. They will bite us soon too.




You guys are a laugh!


----------



## andriti1010 (18 October 2016)

Uncertainty doesn't bode well for the stock at the moment, particularly if the ramifications are much more profound that the immediate issue at hand.

Seems to have stemmed the tide this morning on open, although like anything, it could all swing pretty easily


----------



## notting (18 October 2016)

Hardly a spectacular fall when you consider it's simply tading where it was on the 17th June!!!!!!!!  
No Chinese trying to run the small guy over back then either.

The spending Crown is doing in Sydney never seemed like a good idea to me and now the Chinese look like they are going to attack you if you lure their corrupt friends of officials offshore to launder their money.
This thing could look like a basket case in a few years time.
Packer should have got out when it was $20 and got into Sydney apartment building or powdered milk.


----------



## notting (16 December 2016)

Chinese arrest your management let the share price tank then Packers 'good friend' Chinese partner Ho makes buys him out.  Can it be any more obvious?

Oh but he was making offers before the arrests, that just shows how in on it he was.  Why didn't they arrest Ho?




> There have been disagreements over strategy and periods of silence between the two billionaires. *(Odd since they are supposed to be rowing the same boat.  It's called freezing Packer out till he does what he is told.)*
> When the son of Macau gaming tsar Stanley Ho approached Packer several months ago with a plan to buy 198 million Melco Crown shares that would give him majority control of their joint venture company.  *Packer need more persuasion!! and subsequently got an offer much harder to refuse!*
> 
> When the Crown board agreed to change tack and instead pursue the Melco share sale in what became known as Project Alpha, little did they know that in mid-October the arrests of 18 Crown staff in China would make the spin-off of Crown’s Macau business an absolute bargain.  Ho and his communist thugs were well aware of Crowns debt issues and new when to apply force to make sure the deal would stick!
> ...




It is a successful money maker and so now has been stolen back by China.





If it's a food company the Chinese Communist Party creates a food scandal first 



> McDonald’s Corporation continues to remain in the news for all the wrong reasons. After facing a food safety scare in China, the Golden Arches has been facing temporary shutdowns in Russia. These added headwinds come at a time when the company has been struggling with rising commodity prices, changing consumer preferences, tough competition in the breakfast and the fast-casual segment. The company has witnessed sluggish growth over the last three quarters, with relatively flat global comparable store sales and 1% increase in consolidated revenues in Q2 2014. In the U.S., comparable store sales decreased 1.5%, while operating income rose mere 1%.
> 
> In August, Russia's food safety watchdog ordered the temporary closure of five McDonald's restaurants in Moscow and Southern Stavropol region, on claims of alleged sanitary violations. However, experts believe that the decision comes as a result of tense U.S. – Russian political ties over Ukraine. (see Temporary Shutdown Of Outlets & Agricultural Ban In Russia To Worsen McDonald’s Sluggish Growth)






> The world’s biggest fast-food chain is considering final offers from three leading groups, believed to be U.S. private equity firm Carlyle Group and Chinese investment firm CITIC Group, U.S. private equity firm TPG Capital and Chinese retailer Wumart Stores, and a group led by Beijing Tourism Group and Chinese retail giant Sanpower Group, according to Reuters.
> 
> With the sale, McDonald’s Corp. joins fast-food rival Yum Brands Inc. in making the decision to sell its China business. Yum, which owns KFC, is the No. 1 fast-food chain in China; McDonald’s is a close second. Both arrived on the scene in the 1980s—KFC opened its first outlet in Beijing’s Tiananmen Square in 1987, and McDonald’s opened its first store a few years later in the southern city of Shenzhen.




Yes The Chinese Communist Party fabricated KFC food poisoning scams before buying out KFC (Yum Brands) too!


----------



## Knobby22 (16 December 2016)

Notting, from where are you quoting?

Wouldn't surprise me if the same thing is happening to Bellamys. I didn't own shares in either because of this treatment which is typical.


The Australian Government needs to stand up.


----------



## jbocker (2 March 2017)

Packers Perth Monopoly Casino is copping a hammering. I wonder what will be next. Crownbet?


----------



## Redbeard (4 April 2017)

I have had Crown shares since Pbl > CPH > Nine Network >FXF > Bond Media ...  oh cripes where did i get them from.....???? 
The main thing I know is that for the last 20 years I have gotten a check for $19.06 (or thereabouts) every six months.  and thats it !!!   
if there was any advantage in holding them its been to get priority for the Bonds issues. 
the biggest advantage is being a Packer and changeing the company every few years..


----------



## greggles (9 April 2019)

> *Crown Resorts becomes $10b takeover target*
> 
> Crown Resorts has confirmed it is in talks with Wynn Resorts after receiving a $10 billion cash-and-scrip takeover proposal by the Las Vegas gambling giant.
> 
> ...




https://www.sbs.com.au/news/crown-resorts-becomes-10b-takeover-target

CWN up 20% to $14.10 following the news. I suspect this deal may go ahead, although I'm not sure how happy CWN shareholders will be about it.


----------



## peter2 (9 April 2019)

IMHO take the money and sell now. @ 14.00 there's only 0.75 upside and price can fall 3.00 if the deal doesn't go through. Of course it all depends on Packer who holds 46%. You can always hope that this bid attracts other bids (?). Other bidders may have a better chance of FIRB approval.

There's some chance that the FIRB will knock this on the head. CEO of Wynns (close friend of Packer has had his issues in the US). Casino license approvals can take months as there's many investigations to complete (est 6 mths min).  If this does get all the approvals, you end up with Wynns US shares. The palfrey divs are in US dollars and may cost just as much to convert to AUD.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> IMHO take the money and sell now. @ 14.00 there's only 0.75 upside and price can fall 3.00 if the deal doesn't go through. Of course it all depends on Packer who holds 46%. You can always hope that this bid attracts other bids (?). Other bidders may have a better chance of FIRB approval.
> 
> There's some chance that the FIRB will knock this on the head. CEO of Wynns (close friend of Packer has had his issues in the US). Casino license approvals can take months as there's many investigations to complete (est 6 mths min).  If this does get all the approvals, you end up with Wynns US shares. The palfrey divs are in US dollars and may cost just as much to convert to AUD.





Redbeard said:


> I have had Crown shares since Pbl > CPH > Nine Network >FXF > Bond Media ...  oh cripes where did i get them from.....????
> The main thing I know is that for the last 20 years I have gotten a check for $19.06 (or thereabouts) every six months.  and thats it !!!
> if there was any advantage in holding them its been to get priority for the Bonds issues.
> the biggest advantage is being a Packer and changeing the company every few years..






greggles said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/crown-resorts-becomes-10b-takeover-target
> 
> CWN up 20% to $14.10 following the news. I suspect this deal may go ahead, although I'm not sure how happy CWN shareholders will be about it.






peter2 said:


> IMHO take the money and sell now. @ 14.00 there's only 0.75 upside and price can fall 3.00 if the deal doesn't go through. Of course it all depends on Packer who holds 46%. You can always hope that this bid attracts other bids (?). Other bidders may have a better chance of FIRB approval.
> 
> There's some chance that the FIRB will knock this on the head. CEO of Wynns (close friend of Packer has had his issues in the US). Casino license approvals can take months as there's many investigations to complete (est 6 mths min).  If this does get all the approvals, you end up with Wynns US shares. The palfrey divs are in US dollars and may cost just as much to convert to AUD.




A concern for me would be holding Wynn shares, and how to manage their sale as I don't hold foreign shares as I don't trust forners. 

Chart wise they seem to have risen from the dead in the past week. 







gg


----------



## JTLP (10 April 2019)

Wynn have terminated discussions. Suspect down she goes!


----------



## Knobby22 (10 April 2019)

JTLP said:


> Wynn have terminated discussions. Suspect down she goes!




Yea, fun for day traders.
I wouldn't be happy if I bought yesterday, risky things these rumours.


----------



## peter2 (10 April 2019)

This is scandalous. Will the ASX market regulator ask some questions?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2019)

I must admit I was half asleep at the wheel in the Arnage on a long trip back from way down in the southern part of Australia at Noosa Heads yesterday. 

I did not realise the bid was made for CWN by WYN. I would/should have sold, but admit I would have bought back in again today. 

CWN has it all for making money, footballers with runny noses, cricketers and models with runny noses and instagram stars with runny noses, singers with runnny noses, actors and actrirs with runny noses, all self treating their runny noses with lines of a white substance along the Yarra, and whatever that river is in WA,  before hitting the tables, pokies, each other and the bed to entice more tourists to a gold mine which is my holding in CWN. 

I'm quite sure Wynn is the same. Once they've tasted CWN I'm quite sure they will not be able to resist the lax political and legislative atmosphere that is gambling in Australia. 

At $12.80 it's at a fair price for buyers and sellers today. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2019)

Reason given by Wynn for pulling out was disclosure at Australian end of offer/negotiations contrary to agreement. 

gg


----------



## sptrawler (1 August 2019)

Well as the mist clears, light begins to shine on things.

https://www.smh.com.au/please-explain/crown-unmasked-inside-the-investigation-20190731-p52ci0.html

From the article:
_The Sydney Morning Herald and 60 Minutes has this week exposed Crown involvement in money laundering, facilitation of Chinese espionage, links to people traffickers and prostitution, and failures in Crown’s corporate governance.

It also exposed an network of links to underworld figures and serious criminal enterprises_ .

How lucky was Packer and Wynn to dodge that bullet?

Great pick by peter2 in post #80


----------



## basilio (1 August 2019)

Ok so Crown Casino is used by money launderers both corporate crooks and run of the mill crims and  facilitated by governments who get their take through taxes. 

I just can't say I am surprised by this. This is an essential element of successful casinos.  Many of the high rollers are turning black into white. Everybody knows...

The interesting question will be how these inconvenient truths are ignored in the name of "profits" "jobs" "government taxes" and jobs for the boys.


----------



## sptrawler (29 August 2019)

Sounds like things just got murky for Packer, life wasn't meant to be easy.

https://www.theage.com.au/business/...own-sale-just-got-bigger-20190829-p52lxm.html
From the article:
_There is a lot at stake for Ho and Packer.
If this deal unravels Ho will be left holding 10 per cent of Crown and no board seat - a stranded investment whose value has already fallen since he acquired it a few months ago.

Packer, in the meantime, has to sweat it out. If Ho chooses to abandon Crown, Packer will need to go back to the drawing board to find a new buyer to take his stake_ .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2020)

James Packer holds  about 35 per cent of the listed Crown, thanks to the collapse of his deal with Hong Kong billionaire, close friend and former business partner Lawrence Ho, who was supposed to buy almost 20 per cent of Crown in a deal that was eventually scaled back to 10 per cent.

At the end of November, Packer’s 237.03 million Crown shares were worth about $3.2bn as the stock traded at $13.18. But since then Crown shares have dropped like a stone to trade down at $8.88. Packer’s stake is now valued at $2.1bn.


----------



## basilio (10 March 2020)

Just got me thinking..
At what stage are places like Crown Casino closed because of the risk of spreading the corona virus?  It would be interesting to hear how China has managed to slow the spread of the disease and how many public events have been closed.

Of course it wouldn't just be Crown would it ? Pubs, discos, theaters, practically everything.


----------



## bigdog (16 March 2020)

ASX announcement  16/03/2020 9:56:28 AM  * Response to Covid-19









*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2020)

Meanwhile, work on the $2.3bill Barangaroo shard seems to have slowed. Been stuck just below the tree placement (70 storeys) since Dec.


----------



## basilio (16 March 2020)

I am so surprised at health authorities allowing Crown and similar large poker venues to stay open. On a simple practical point, people are touching the same buttons on machines all the time.  That is likely to be a significant vector to transfer viruses.

Also the distances between people to mimimise transmission of the disease are  as follows

_*Close contact*

A close contact is someone who has been face to face for at least 15 minutes, or been in the same closed space for at least 2 hours, as someone who has tested positive for the COVID-19 when that person was infectious.
_
I would have thought the risks of a large number of people playing the pokies in the same room would be obvious.

https://www.health.nsw.gov.au/Infectious/factsheets/Pages/novel-coronavirus-close-contact.aspx


----------



## jbocker (16 March 2020)

basilio said:


> I am so surprised at health authorities allowing Crown and similar large poker venues to stay open. On a simple practical point, people are touching the same buttons on machines all the time.  That is likely to be a significant vector to transfer viruses.
> 
> Also the distances between people to mimimise transmission of the disease are  as follows
> 
> ...



And is hugely populated with the MOST vulnerable, people over 60. I was very surprised to read this and thought the same could be done in the sporting grandstands.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 March 2020)

Talking to some Star staff last week, they expected to be shutdown this week, a shutdown of all casinos is a certainly at some point over the next 3 months.


----------



## Trav. (2 June 2020)

Another stock that has an interesting path ahead of it, with things slowly returning to normal will the SP continue it's rise?

Some observations

- Small gap still to be filled
- Short term resistance @ $10.09
- Friday's red bar was a common theme so PB signal yesterday not a surprise
- No company update since 4/5 re - COVID-19


----------



## Trav. (3 June 2020)

And there you go, today CWN closed above the drawn short term resistance of $10.09.

Close $10.17 which was also the High, so looking good for continuing up and not worrying about the gap it has left behind.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 June 2020)

This FY with the last 4 months of COVID shutdown its doubtful Crown will even turn a profit, Next FY also doubtful,
so a 50/50 likelihood of no dividends for the next year and a half maybe - and the SP is going to keep going up?

I think we are in for some post GFC type sideways movement for many many stocks.


----------



## Trav. (4 June 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> and the SP is going to keep going up?




I think we are talking to different time frames. I am looking at daily charts as per previous post which has nothing to do with FY profit targets or even dividend payments.

You are probably right about post GFC type sideways movement but as for now on the day to day SP movements a number of stocks are recovering pretty quickly, which is creating good opportunities for traders.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 June 2020)

Trav. said:


> I think we are talking to different time frames. I am looking at daily charts as per previous post which has nothing to do with FY profit targets or even dividend payments.
> 
> You are probably right about post GFC type sideways movement but as for now on the day to day SP movements a number of stocks are recovering pretty quickly, which is creating good opportunities for traders.



Yeah great for the trend followers..


----------



## frugal.rock (6 June 2020)

Crown, Aristocrat etc

Any company that makes it's money from providing gambling services is in my opinion, the scum of the earth.

If you want to invest in a company that really doesn't give a **** if people lose their hard earned after being mesmerized by lights and music and getting plied with free alcohol or other "rewards", what sort of person are you?
FA tells me not to buy.
Ethics and morals are individually tested here. 

F Rock


----------



## Trav. (6 June 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Any company that makes it's money from providing gambling services is in my opinion, the scum of the earth.




@frugal.rock interesting post mate and I do agree to an extent but end of the day it is a stock code to me.

Your comments above could be said about a number of businesses and the unethical management teams that takes their exorbitant salaries and ruins the lives of investors gambling on a speccie stock, so in my opinion if you buying something less than say ~ $0.10 then you are gambling yourself but just in a different form.

I think that you know that the only winner with gambling is the house which has been the same since.... well a very very long time


----------



## jbocker (10 February 2021)

I expected a bigger backlash in share price. Maybe they make more money in resorts and laundering🤭 than I imagined.
Well what intrigues me if laundering was one issue which prevented CWN obtaining its licence in NSW, then where was the laundering done and are those licences being revoked? Who is gonna look under that carpet?


----------



## Austwide (10 February 2021)

ABC news

The Victorian Government is under serious pressure over its regulation of Crown Casino after a NSW inquiry deemed the company was not suitable to hold a licence.

The damning findings have raised questions about the efficacy of the Victorian gambling regulator, with much of the evidence against Crown based on events and behaviour associated with the Melbourne casino.

The Andrews Government has already brought forward the five-yearly review of Crown's license in Melbourne to 2021, but that will still be carried out by the Victorian Commission for Gambling and Liquor Regulation (VCGLR).


----------



## jbocker (10 February 2021)

Austwide said:


> ABC news
> 
> The Victorian Government is under serious pressure over its regulation of Crown Casino after a NSW inquiry deemed the company was not suitable to hold a licence.
> 
> ...



OK someone IS gonna look under the carpet. I daresay this will shake the share price a lot further!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

board will change. Noises will be made. New carpet laid. But really, govts are too dependent on the revenue to do much. And besides, its better to have all the clowns in one place with CCTV and lightly taxed than revert to dens in Chinatown and suburban taverns.


----------



## Austwide (10 February 2021)

DF Your script has started, 2 directors down. ABC News

Crown Resorts directors Guy Jalland and Michael Johnston have resigned less than 24 hours after a scathing report all but detonated the company's hopes of opening Sydney's second casino.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

Crown Barangaroo is open with 9 restaurants; and the hotel is functioning ... rooms for $800 a night. And of course most of the tower consists of apartments, pre-sold.


----------



## jbocker (10 February 2021)

WA state premier has spoken about the findings and it looks like they will have a good look at Crown, they wont remove their licence immediately as there are 5500 people employed, but it would appear Crown will be under a review. State solicitors are going to review the findings in the judicial enquiry and advise the Gaming and Wagering commission on legal position who then will report to govt. The govt wants to stamp out the criminality and will work with the NSW and Victorian governments to have a consistent outcome. 

Well there might be a big stick coming their way. McGowan has established a reputation for being tough on doing the right thing.

I daresay the Crown Melbourne will undergo similar reviews.

Share Price might cop some more stick till this is cleared up.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And besides, its better to have all the clowns in one place with CCTV and lightly taxed than revert to dens in Chinatown and suburban taverns.



It's a lot more glamorous isn't it ?!

One could reminisce about the old days though, with the gambling dens and the opium trade, where you could lose your shirt, then a kidney, should you partake of the "dragons smoke" to ease your losses...


----------



## basilio (15 February 2021)

Interesting to see why Crown Management   has ended up in deep dooda over it's criminal and reckless behavior.
Excellent story IMV and highlights the importance of independent, investigative journalism to expose corruption.  More kudos for the ABC

There is no way this could have happened via criminal investigations.

How a junior employee on $27,000 helped bring down James Packer's billion-dollar Crown empire​7.30
/
By Grace Tobin
Posted  Yesterday at 5:57am





Former Crown employee Jenny Jiang is suing the company for damages.(ABC News)
Share


As Crown Resorts continues to "blow itself up" to save itself from the damning findings of a NSW inquiry that has so far seen three directors resign, the company may wish to ponder how the $2.2 billion saga could have been averted if Crown had just compensated and apologised to a junior employee for putting her in danger in China.

Jenny Jiang was one of 19 employees arrested and jailed in October 2016 for breaking Chinese gambling laws.
The administration assistant was "imprisoned for simply doing her job", according to the final report of inquiry commissioner Patricia Bergin.

The findings show Crown "behaved recklessly" in China, where its "aggressive pursuit of profit was favoured to the disregard of the welfare of the employees in China".

It backs up what Ms Jiang has long claimed.

"I can say that it's ruined my life," she told 7.30 last year.
"I [will] have this criminal record for the rest of my life."

After being released from prison in 2016, Ms Jiang said she was traumatised. But instead of being supported by her employer, she lost her job with Crown.

Ms Jiang asked Crown to acknowledge its wrongdoing and to compensate her, not only for the loss of her job and income, but for ongoing psychological suffering.

Crown offered to pay her $60,000 in return for Ms Jiang not publicly criticising the company.
She refused the offer.









						How a junior employee on $27,000 helped bring down James Packer's billion-dollar empire
					

Crown Resorts may be pondering how its current predicament could have been averted if the company had just compensated and apologised to a junior employee for putting her in danger in China.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (15 February 2021)

The Gambling Industry makes billions for its owners and supporters (read State Governments)  . However it is a ongoing long term project to keep public opinion onside.  The industry has long experience in massaging reports on the impact of gambling on the community. 

This is an excellent analysis of just how effectively the industry protects its investors and their interests to ensure gaming companies offer high  long term dividends.
*
The lie of ‘responsible gambling’*

* Australia’s world-beating gambling addiction and the deception hiding it*

Australians are the biggest gamblers on earth, losing more than $24 billion a year. According to _The Economist_, gambling losses of $1068 per adult in 2017 were 40 per cent higher than in the next highest country, Singapore, more than twice as high as in the United States, about three times the level in the United Kingdom, more than four times that in Germany and France and 30 times as large as those in Ireland.

One explanation for Australia’s world-record gambling spend is cultural preference. From Birdsville to the trenches, a love of the punt has supposedly been central to national identity.

The other explanation for why Australians became the world’s biggest gamblers during the 1990s was that the expansion of gambling was a deliberate government policy choice.








						The lie of ‘responsible gambling’
					

Australia’s world-beating gambling addiction and the deception hiding it




					www.themonthly.com.au


----------



## basilio (16 February 2021)

So Crown has been officially told it is not suitable to hold a casino license.
Where does that leave it holding a (costly)  built casino and unable to run the operation ? Sell ? To whom ? For how much ?

What will be the impact on projected earnings ?








						Regulator tells Crown Resorts it can no longer hold Sydney casino licence
					

NSW's Independent Liquor and Gaming Authority acts on the findings of an explosive report and officially informs Crown Resorts it is no longer suitable to hold the licence for its already-completed Sydney casino.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## bk1 (16 February 2021)

None of the above..

"The company will be given the opportunity to address the breaches, in a bid to open the casino at Barangaroo in the future."

"It said a consultation process with the Independent Liquor and Gaming Authority (ILGA) had commenced"

Nothing to see here, merely sound and fury by the ill informed.


----------



## basilio (22 February 2021)

Victorian Government has announced a Royal Commission into Crown Casino.
Meanwhile Harold Mitchell joins three other Board members and the CEO who have resigned.

I think a Royal Commission will shake out all sorts of stories about behaviors associated with Crown Casino. Won't do much for business or their SP IMO.  Be very interesting to see the impact on the SP tomorrow

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some years  ago I was friends with an ambulance driver.  He told me there were scores of people who had suicided in the Crowns toilets after losing their shirts in the Casino. However none of these suicides was ever documented as happening on the premises.  I'm sure this would be widely know in various medical circles. Be interesting to see if it surfaces in the inquiry.









						Crown to face scrutiny in 'long overdue' Victorian royal commission
					

Crown Resorts' suitability to run Melbourne's casino will be tested by a new royal commission in Victoria, after a damning NSW inquiry found the gambling giant was not suitable to hold a casino licence.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (22 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> board will change. Noises will be made. New carpet laid. But really, govts are too dependent on the revenue to do much. And besides, its better to have all the clowns in one place with CCTV and lightly taxed than revert to dens in Chinatown and suburban taverns.



I think you have pretty well nailed it there Dona.
There will be a lot of poo pahing and chest thumping, many will be thrown on the scape goat scrap heap, but unless they close down gambling there is no point in stopping Crown.
As you say they are a quasi tax department, that takes the excess money, from those who want to give it away. At least it is a central collection point.
Just implement tighter regulations, it is a bit like the banks, they report they have a problem and then the Government fines them and tells them to fix it.
Maybe the Government needs to fix its monitoring procedures? To ensure the Banks and Casino's etc have the procedures in place to comply.

The way all this is being overseen, is a bit like asking motorists to report if they have been speeding, weird way to run a system a bit ar$e about IMO, how many institutions are non complying?
Anyway a bit off thread, but it may well be a buying opportunity presenting IMO, not that I'm interested in casinos.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## basilio (8 July 2021)

The situation with Crown casino license is looking darker and darker.  The Royal Commission is uncovering more evidence of malpractice and attempts at trying to heavying the  State Government into protecting it's license.

And now a number of former inspectors at Crown had blown the whistle on practices in the casino.

If they lose their license SP has to go south in a hurry









						Independent investigation to probe Crown Casino allegations aired by former inspectors
					

The investigation comes in the wake of Four Corners featuring five former casino inspectors who say their concerns about criminal activity were ignored.




					www.abc.net.au
				












						Crown has been a blind spot for Victorian governments, but it's getting harder to look away
					

When inspectors tell their bosses that Crown casino has been exposed to organised crime, but nothing happens, you know Victorian governments have a major blind spot, writes Richard Willingham.




					www.abc.net.au
				











						Watchdog or lapdog? How the casino regulator failed to stop crime at Crown
					

Money laundering and criminal activity have seen Crown's operations put under the microscope. Where was the authority in charge of keeping Crown in check?



					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (7 August 2021)

Getting to the pointy end of Former Judge Ray Finklesteins investigation into Crown suitability to hold the Casino license in Victoria.

His inquiry has uncovered even more criminal behaviours by management. If he decides Crown isn't suitable to hold a gambling license  because of their repeated breaking of rules the way is open for a new owner.  Would be a  big hit on the shares. 









						Heavy is the Crown: future of Melbourne’s gaming giant at stake in royal commission
					

Commissioner Ray Finkelstein will decide whether Crown Resorts is fit to hold a licence for its biggest casino after alleged wrongdoings




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 September 2021)

Something that always gets boards concerned. 

CWN in strife. 

From The Australian this afternoon.



> The auditors of billionaire* James Packer’s* Crown Resorts has issued a formal warning there is a “material uncertainty” and “significant doubt” that the casino empire will be able to continue as a “going concern”.
> The dire warning from Crown’s new auditor KPMG, which was appointed in August last year, was included in the gaming group’s just released annual report.
> 
> In its Crown audit report dated September 9, KPMG partner *Rachel Milum *said “a material uncertainty exists that may cast significant doubt on the Group’s ability to continue as a going concern and, therefore, whether it will realise its assets and discharge its liabilities in the normal course of business”.
> ...




gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 October 2021)

https://www.theage.com.au/business/...e-royal-commission-finds-20211026-p5933a.html

I come not to praise CWN but to bury it. Or something along the lines of that Shakespearean quote. 

Many ASF members would never have had the misfortune to live in Toorak. I have, and believe me there are better neighbours one could have. It is said that behind every great fortune is a great crime and this applies to many of that Melbourne borough. 

Equally the average IQ of its inhabitants is in inverse proportion to their appearance at charity do's, on instagram, in the financial and real estate press and in the social pages of our news outlets. 

CWN is the epitome of Big Melbourne, a carcass of rotting festering poor governance going right to the very top. The only reason it has not been delisted is political. It employs I am told 11,500 Victorians.

This figure can be multiplied by three as at a guess over 20,000 hookers, uber and taxi drivers, con-men, interpreters, jewellers and pawn shops depend for their daily livelihood on the Casino at Southbank. 

The odour of poor governance extends not just to the board and senior management but to governments both state and federal who turned a blind eye to the criminality which has been the mainstay of CWN's balance sheet forever. 

I note today the price has leapt 10% on the news of it's salvation from the wreckers. I believe this will be short-lived. The price action today may very well be a pump and dump led by the brokers in Melbourne with addresses more than likely in Toorak. 

Never in the history of a stock would the phrase "buyer beware" be so apt. 

This does not count the dirt that the Chinese government would have on CWN, available to be dumped, bit by bit over the next few years, to its advantage. 

Long may CWN float down the Yarra.  

gg


----------



## peter2 (26 October 2021)

Once corruption becomes endemic it also becomes too big to fail. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
 from AFR today.  

In time, this will apply to *SGR* also.


----------



## peter2 (22 December 2021)

Nice break-out of small ascending triangle pattern. I've declined the invite as I don't want to buy Crown. It only encourages them.


----------



## greggles (17 January 2022)

Blackstone bids $13.10 for Crown. In the absence of a superior proposal, it looks like it will be a done deal with the CWN board recommending that shareholders accept the offer.

Given all the issues and negative publicity Crown has had in recent times, this looks like a good exit for shareholders. There is talk that Crown is worth $15+ split up into separate businesses but considering that it was trading at less than $9 five and a half months ago, this looks to be a good result for shareholders.


----------



## CityIndex (14 February 2022)

Crown Resorts is expected to accept Blackstone’s takeover bid in the region of around $9 billion. Reports suggest that the board has recommended shareholders vote in favour of deal, which would see them receive $13.10 per share in cash.

Trading in CWN has been temporarily paused pending further announcements. It should be interesting to see how the situation develops from here.


----------



## basilio (5 April 2022)

Another story on the corruption that underpins Crown Casino.  Essentially a huge illegal rort. 

But what will happen ? The last line of the story gives a broad hint.

Crown casino facing up to $100m in fines as Victoria's new watchdog launches proceedings​
Melbourne's Crown casino faces fines of up to $100 million for a scheme that allowed the illegal transfer of funds from China, Victoria's new gambling watchdog has said.

Key points:​
The "China Union Pay process" skirted around Chinese laws to prevent large sums being spent overseas
The scheme was highlighted in the royal commission into Crown, which found it breached Victorian law
The disciplinary action is the first major action launched by the Victorian Gambling and Casino Control Commission

The Victorian Gambling and Casino Control Commission (VGCCC) on Tuesday told Crown Melbourne Limited it had launched disciplinary proceedings into what was dubbed the "China Union Pay process".

The process was uncovered at Victoria's royal commission into Crown's licence, which found the casino allowed foreign punters to use a Chinese-based bank card in order to gamble in Melbourne.

Between 2012 and 2016, Chinese nationals could not transfer more than $US50,000 per year out of the country.

The royal commission found that during that time, Crown devised a scheme where it would issue false receipts for hotel services.

The guest would then pay the bill using a China Union Pay bank card, be given a voucher, and immediately exchange that voucher for gambling chips

....* Crown is Victoria's biggest single-site employer and represents a significant portion of the state's economy.









						Crown Melbourne facing fines of up to $100m over illegal bank card scheme
					

Melbourne's Crown casino faces fines of up to $100 million for a scheme which allowed the illegal transfer of funds from China, Victoria's new gambling watchdog says.




					www.abc.net.au
				












						Regulator launches disciplinary action against Crown Resorts after royal commission findings
					

Move by the Victorian Gambling and Casino Control Commission is first under new laws under which it can levy fines of up to $100m




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (30 May 2022)

*I wonder about the criminal culpability of Crown management is this situation ?*​​Crown Casino in Melbourne fined $80 million for illegal China Union Pay scheme​








						Crown Casino fined $80 million for 'deliberate' illegal bank card scheme
					

The Victorian Gambling and Casino Control Commission says Crown's scheme was illegal, and the casino "went to some lengths to hide what it was doing".




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## System (1 August 2022)

On July 29th, 2022, Crown Resorts Limited (CWN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rules 17.10 and 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between CWN and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in CWN by SS Silver II Pty Ltd, an entity owned by funds managed or advised by Blackstone Inc. and its affiliates and the redemption and cancellation of all outstanding Notes by CWN on 28 July 2022.


----------

